# Who likes Ghost Shrimp



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I went to BAls today to check some stuff out and I thought I would get some ghost shrimp for feeders. I have a couple of 1gal. tanks which I put them in. I quess I forgot how funny these guys are my other shrimp just lay around eating whatever but the ghost are everywhere grabbing everything and you can see what they are eating quite funny.I quess Iam going to keep them lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I really hate ghost shrimps. these guys ate most of my crs shrimps before


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love them! I don't keep them with other shrimps.. I do thing they are pretty too.


----------



## theeyrietrainer (Dec 9, 2010)

I absolutely love ghost shrimp! I think they're so much fun! The oldest Ghost Shrimp I've had was in a 55 g planted community and he lasted 6 months - 1 year. Was a massive bugger at the end of his life.



camboy012406 said:


> I really hate ghost shrimps. these guys ate most of my crs shrimps before


Haha that's really unfortunate Camboy. Too bad Ghost Shrimp are predatory!


----------



## Kaiser.800 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Who likes ghost shrimp*

They are great-lots of character-ever see a ghost shrimp wrestle with a live black worm?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i love ghost shrimp
even tho they are quite aggressive


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

aggressive little buggers that get huge if fed protein.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I like them, look at them here:





But they can eat dwarf shrimps


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I like them, look at them here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry I do not have any other shrimp with them.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I like them! I used to have Amano shrimps and they were really active too...


----------

